# Rigging fortress anchors



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to rig my anchor to allow for easier removal? Have heard lots of people having to cut their line when the anchor was stuck. Thought I would have to cut mine a couple of times but managed to get it up. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just drill a hole in the bottom of the anchor and bolt the end of the chain into that hole. Then run the chain up to the end of the shank where you previously had the chain connected. Use a tie wrap or small piece of line to wrap around the chain and through the eye of the anchor. Keep the chain tight when wrapping the line or tie. This way when you are anchored and pulling against the anchor it will hold. If it gets hung you slowley power ahead and the tie or line will break and if the anchor chain isn't fouled the anchor will be pulled from the back end and most times will come out. If it doesn't come out then you might as well cut the line before you bend up an anchor I can't sell when I find it.


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info. How heavy should the tie be on the shank to hold when anchored but break when you need it?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

A very heavy tie wrap. Remember the pull of the boat will break it, as you don't want it breaking prematurely. 50# is the heaviest I've seen without extensive search. If you use one and it breaks when you don't want it to then use two next time. I use 1 on a wreck anchor as I want it to break easily.

http://cgi.ebay.com/3M-100-50LB-8%22-Long,-1%2f4%22-Wide-Cable-Plastic-Tie-Wraps_W0QQitemZ370154253510QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are some pictures...




























I found 70# zip ties at Lowes...

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice looking Anchor there Jim...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *sealark (3/30/2009)*Nice looking Anchor there Jim...


Thank you sir...

PS... I bought this from sealark after bending my last one like a pretzel... I used old wire hangers to secure the chain to the anchor instead ofzip ties. (I cut off 1' pieces of wire cloths hangers and did 5 or 6 turns of something resembling a haywire twist to secure it.)

Big mistake, it took A LOT of pressure to break it, enough to bend the anchor shaft a few inches,:banghead:banghead

It looked like a wet spagetti noodle after a couple years!!!

AND if you weren't careful it would stab the crap out of you when you'd grab the anchor.

Jim

PPS... One 70# zip tie seems too weak, 2 seems a bit strong...


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE don't want to lose it. Hey Jim T. don't mean to point you out. I noticed that your anchor is not moused. Galvanized shackles are not to bad, but stainless shackels are the worst. These shackles will come undone if not moused. I have all my stainless shackles moused. You know mouse it up. Thats when you put a tie on your shackle to keep it from backing out of the threads. I've got A stainless welding rod on mine. I believe mousing an anchor is Coast Gaurd regulations on a boat for hire. If you have a Stainless shackle on your anchor, go see if it is loose. I bet you can take it off with your fingers even though you used tools to tighten it. Go check and see.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Sea Monkey (3/30/2009)*The OLE don't want to lose it. Hey Jim T. don't mean to point you out. I noticed that your anchor is not moused. Galvanized shackles are not to bad, but stainless shackels are the worst. These shackles will come undone if not moused. I have all my stainless shackles moused. You know mouse it up. Thats when you put a tie on your shackle to keep it from backing out of the threads. I've got A stainless welding rod on mine. I believe mousing an anchor is Coast Gaurd regulations on a boat for hire. If you have a Stainless shackle on your anchor, go see if it is loose. I bet you can take it off with your fingers even though you used tools to tighten it. Go check and see.


Sea Monkey,

You're right of course... I'm a bit lazy and the mousing wire was always a pain in the rear (and another stab threat). I did a search though and see you can use a small zip tie instead. Not perfect but better than nothing and easily replaceable if it breaks.

Thanks for thepointing it out.

Jim


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE mouse it up.. Yea I used zipstrips for years, just started using metal this year. I have never had a problem with the zipstrpis at all. Just noticed they were a little nick up. Jim T. you stated the wire will get you if your not careful, The first time my friend dropped the anchor with the metal tie , well it got his hand. LOL,


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

s'pose you are out in the gulf and have to use the anchor to save your life....you're gonna have the anchor rigged like that??????

I don't wanna be on your boat!!!!!!if yer usin a danforth or fortress rigged like that!!!!

Use a grapel, Mighty Mite or Chene anchor!!!!!if yer worried about losin the anchor on a wreck or rocks!!!!!!

YMMV!!!!

George


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

George,

I thought about that... Ifit ABSOLUTELY had to hold... it would take 2 minutes to put the shackle back at thetop...

Jim


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sorry....those two minutes might mean life or death in an emergency!!!!!!! Have been there and those 2 mins saved my azz!!!!!Had I not been prepared, would have prolly ended up on rocks when single engine killed in a squall that came up in a huury and we were trying to beat it in....Again......YMMV

George


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Jim, don't feel bad, The OLE Primate of the Ocean, (Anchor mouse inspector):bowdown pointed out my lack of properly moused shackles. I'll have you know that my shackles are know properly moused/miced?? :doh I onlymoused my stainless shackle though. :moon

I used .51 Stainless steel wire and used safety wire pliers to wrap tightly and tuck away the end. Next time at Sherman look at my SS shackle and if your interested I can do yours in 5 Min.


----------

